# Ink problems



## hev66 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, I hope you can help me with a problem I have encountered with the Samsung CLP 315 laser printer. 

I use it and a Canon ink jet printer to over print labels for a friend who makes marmalade. She sells her jars at markets locally and wanted a more professional look to her labels. 

The labels are cream coloured with a slight sheen (unfortunately I can not give you the weight or type of labels) and the ink jet will print successfully although it does tend to bleed and lose its darkness, the Samsung however, tends to dump the ink ontop causing it to flake off when dry. If I'm printing an A4 sheet with 24 labels at least half are unuseable.

Apart from using a different colour labels which is not an option has anyone got any ideas?


hev66


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

It is the label material that is the trouble.
I can not give you an exact answer right now.

Please give the label paper model number and I may be able to help in more detail.

I belive that you have at least 2 issues and possibly 3.

1. Ink jet printers are designed for "Uncoated" paper.
(Not Glossy)
You will want photo Inks in order to dry faster.

2. Some printer are designed only for "Uncoated" paper
and thus disperse too much ink on smoother papers.

3. Food labels "REQUIRE" food quality inks in order to ensure sanitization standards.

Speaking as a "Printer" of 20+ years please consider the volume of labels that may
be used.
If this is a big project it could be wise to have many printed at one time.
If not there is one option that would cost more, but cover all basics.

Avery (and others) make a clear translucent label that can be applied over the top of the original label in order to cover both the "Rub Off" and the "Sanity Issues".

I would imagine that you are using one of these types of printer ready pre-cut labels for this purpose and would suggest these options.


----------

